# Trier ses données sur Numbers pour iPad



## CathG (22 Mai 2015)

Bonsoir,

Malgré l'aide en ligne et les différents forum, je n'arrive pas à trier mes données sur Numbers.

Je tape sur une case de mon tableau puis sur le haut de la colonne souhaitée (en l'occurrence sur la case F de la colonne F) mais la touche TRIER n'apparait pas dans le menu.
J'obtiens alors : "SUPPRIMER, INSÉRER, ADAPTER, CRÉER UN GRAPHIQUE".

Pouvez-vous m'aider?

Merci!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Mai 2015)

Bonjour,

Quand je touche la case de la lettre correspondant à la colonne à trier, j'ai bien toutes les options (couper, copier, coller,...) y compris Trier.

Réessaie en touchant directement cette case.


----------



## CathG (23 Mai 2015)

Merci Hemeji d'avoir pris le temps de me répondre. 
J'ai finalement trouvé la solution seule... 
J'avais quelques cellules de fusionnées dans mon tableau et en les supprimant j'ai pu enfin avoir accès à l'option TRIER!
Ça n'était finalement pas si compliqué que ça.


----------

